# Mehrere Frames



## Network (19. Sep 2010)

Hi, Community

kleine Frage: Wie erstelle ich mehrere Frames?

Ich möchte ein 2. Frame erstellen, sobald ich auf einen Button klicke, jedoch verschwindet dann das Hauptfenster und ich habe nurnoch das neue Fenster. Ich versteh das nicht. Die haben beide unterschiedliche Namen bekommen.

Ausschnitt aus dem derzeitigen Programm:

```
ButtonDemo()
	{	
                New = new JButton("New");
		New.addActionListener( this );
		New.setActionCommand( "New" );
		ButtonsP.add( New );
		getContentPane().add( ButtonsP );
	}
	public void actionPerformed( ActionEvent evt)
	{
		if ( evt.getActionCommand().equals( "New" ) )
		NewJF();
	}
	void NewJF()
	{
		JFrame NewJF = new JFrame("Hi!");
		setSize(100, 100);
		setVisible( true );
	}
```

Vieleicht kann mir ja jmd. ein entscheidenden Tipp geben was ich falsch mache.

Danke schonmal.


----------



## Network (19. Sep 2010)

Habe es bereits selbst herausgefunden.
Ich hatte beim neuen Fenster zwar die Größe eingestellt und dass es sichtbar sein soll, jedoch dachte java es bezieht sich auf das Hauptfenster:

ungelöst:

```
void NewMapJF()
	{
		JFrame NewMapJF = new JFrame("Hi!");
		setSize(100, 100);
		setVisible( true );
		
	}
```

gelöst:

```
void NewMapJF()
	{
		JFrame NewMapJF = new JFrame("Hi!");
		NewMapJF.setSize(100, 100);
		NewMapJF.setVisible( true );
		
	}
```


----------



## Atze (19. Sep 2010)

immer diese eigenwilligen programmiersprachen!


----------

